# Make a Rubber Stamp with Your Logo



## Downeast Thunder (Nov 11, 2017)

My apologies to anyone offended. - I was not aware I was in violation of the rules with this post. One of the admins let me know, so I just deleted the content of this post (I'm an old guy and was trying to find a button to simply delete the post entirely but couldn't find one).


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I’ve been agonizing over the shocking costs and hassle of labeling seed packets, I can’t believe I forgot about stamps!!! Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you were selling the stamps, you can offer them for sale on the Barter Board.


----------



## Downeast Thunder (Nov 11, 2017)

Belfrybat said:


> If you were selling the stamps, you can offer them for sale on the Barter Board.


I don't sell stamps. I was just showing folks how they could make their own.

My apologies to anyone offended. - I was not aware I was in violation of the rules with this post. One of the admins let me know, so I just deleted the content of this post (I'm an old guy and was trying to find a button to simply delete the post entirely but couldn't find one).


----------

